# Service power steering



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Started my 2013 cruze today and power steering did not work at all. And a service power steering message was displayed in the dash. I only had the car off for about 5 minuets and it was working properly when I stopped. I shut it back down and restarted and the message was still there. No power steering still..I drove about 1km home tried restarting a couple more times and it still did not start. Got my little guy in the house a couple hours later went back out to check it out it started with no message all worked properly. Checked main power wiring to motor cables are all good. Could this have been a glitch? 
And would anyone have schematic or wiring for steering control system? So if happens again I can verify wiring is good.

i have never experienced the sticking while on highway


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How old is the battery? Strange things can happen when the battery reaches end-of-life. The battery ground cable is a known issue. I've seen the message if the driver's door is open when I connect the battery.

Bottom line, I'd about bet money the problem is electric power - not the power steering unit.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

The battery is original 195km on both 2013 model year I will load test. BATtery today but started fine no other issue s I checked all cables nothing loose or chaffed


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jcote said:


> The battery is original


I'd say it's living on borrowed time. Most find it only lasted 2-3 years. Mine died about a year ago.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Light came back on a few times sense last week. This morning came in and after setting all day has not gone out. Does anyone have any literature on this? I checked ground cable seems to be getting good power and ground to motor. Battery load tests perfect


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Your factory battery has served you well for 5-6 years. Many here have reported 3-4 year original battery life. It’s likely done.

Why not replace it first before assuming the power steering is actually the problem?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

+1 on the old battery and the negative cable recall.

those will be the culprit.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, do you leave your driver's door open or closed when you start your car? The reason I ask is that I discovered (at least on my car) if the driver's door is open when I connect the battery, I'll have a power steering fault. If the door is closed, all is good. I'm thinking that starting the car with an aging battery might be similar to connecting the battery. Also, avoid moving the steering wheel for a few seconds after starting the car. I notice with the Cruze that is seems to take a few seconds after the car starts before the charging system activates. Asking the power steering to do anything before the battery starts it's recovery might be an issue.

The power steering unit is very reliable. You'll have to search the forum to be sure, but I don't know as we've ever had anyone report that they had to have the unit repaired or replaced. But it is power-hungry. Easily the most power-intensive thing in the car except maybe for the starter. You will get a light if the power is not up to snuff. 

There have been folks who've reported random electrical issues that all magically went away when an older battery was changed.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

I understand battery might require replacement but it’s only happened after shutting the car off for a minute maybe. 
I load tested my battery with a wel know tester we use daily in our shop, 
Also I disconnected power to motor to find this. A lot of water in connector. Possibly could have gotten inside and shorted 

Also I believe the door was closed 2 of three times this has happene also it had not recovered yet this time around will be stopping. By dealer tomorrow to have codes pulled also will load test battery again. Before I replace steering control module/ motor I will try a new battery


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Also done voltage drop on negative bat cable. 0.01 volts drop across cable


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That connector having moisture intrusion like that is a huge issue. If there's water there, it's likely wicked into the motor assembly and/or up into the harness. You need to clean that out, determine how it got in and resolve that issue. It's possible doing that may solve the problem, but that motor is definitely gonna experience a shortened life now

Under what conditions did you perform the voltage drop test?


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

I already cleaned the connector. I’m pretty sure at this point the moisture has already wicked into the module. Like stated earlier I am going to go to dealer to have codes pulled to help verify weather or not I should replace the module, I believe the seals on the connector most likely have failed I will be replacing connector body seals , and terminals upon installation of a new module. 
I work on truck electrical issues daily. I am not sure how the water got in there most likely a failed seal. I can not imagine it wicking from the ground that is attached to the strut tower. That has no sealant over it. Seems like a pretty protected area and no signs of excess corrosion 

Voltage drop was with starter cranking as we would do on the heavy trucks


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Power steering worked fine this morning when I got up and headed to work although temperature displace in dash did not work drove 20km restarted car. Power steering worked and the temp display worked. Drove another 80km it failed again. Almost like the water warmed up and thawed out Only after shut off and restarting. Replaced battery. Light remained on no power steering sent it to the dealer they checked to find code for power steering control module. (Can’t remember the exact code. As the invoice is still opened until next week when I have water pump replaced.) tech checked all powers grounds and comunication wires as trouble shooting says and deemed the module shorted internally. Based on testing. 

This is where it gets weird. They told me I can get a module separate but the manufactured does not recommend that. And that they have had issues doing this due to programing issues. And that they need the old module on the car then change it and load the old software into the new one. They did not seem confident so I left call another shop in a different city I heard good things about they instantly asked me if I had them replace the negative cable I said no they said it’s not a symptom. He said that they will change it and write it up as it fixed the problem weather it needs it does or not because guarantee it will in time. 

Also told me programing module is no problem. And that they won’t even need the old on if I change it myself and bring it there. 

So when I take the car in for water pump I’ll make them change the cable too. If that does not fix problem I’ll change the steering module. And have them do programing. 

Does this sound fishy from the first shop?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, it sounds like the first shop wasn't sure how things worked.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

For almost 1600 I’m going to do some calling around. And make sure that cable is replaced. 
And the techs are confident

It’s possible that water in the connector failed the module just weird how it’s works then doesn’t... it worked all the way home tonight and still working... very odd!!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, the problem only appears when the car is started. Probably a failed self-test. That is, you've never had the light turn on when the car is running as long as it was off after you started it, correct?


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

the light has never came on after the car starts. Or while driving. It comes during start up. Or during the display that says checking.

Like I have stated. Typically I can wake up in the morning start the car and drive. Seems like the problem only comes active after the car is driven for a period and then turned off. If started back up within a few minutes of shut down it seems to be active. But never a fault while driving 

Right now temperatures here are below 0c so possibly a temperature issue. After warmed up a bit. I was thinking maybe the moisture got inside the module and after driving it could maybe thaw out... but I would almost think it would put a light on while driving as the moisture thaws. Also I am curious to see if when the temperature warms up this weekend if the problem will be more constant. Yesterday was probably 0c but didn’t seem to go inactive all day


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Seems negative battery cable was the cause. Has not happened again in a couple months after replacing cable


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for coming back and closing the loop.

For future readers:

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Np hopefully helps someone else at some point


----------



## CRobles1992 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi there! I know this post is fairly old but I just wanted to say that this just happened to me and I am really not trying to spend unnecessary time and funds to have this fixed. After reading the entire conversation, I tried to change the Negative Battery Cable but when installing, I noticed mine looked a bit different. Did you get the exact same one or slightly different? If so, what was the type of cable that you got and where can I get it?


----------



## SamFraser (Jul 13, 2020)

I don’t know if it’s related but i have same problem with my Volt, i leave it on charge over night and i at morning it didn't start up, and showing service power steering on dash, i check the voltage on the battery and there was no voltage, my friend told me to check the charger, the charger was so hot with burning smell and damaged, the specialist told that i should change my electricity supplier. and i had to find another electricity supplier. I found usave to compare and find all the available suppliers in the area. this is what i done a year ago but i faced the same problem this morning.


----------



## Charbe7 (Sep 12, 2020)

Jcote said:


> Started my 2013 cruze today and power steering did not work at all. And a service power steering message was displayed in the dash. I only had the car off for about 5 minuets and it was working properly when I stopped. I shut it back down and restarted and the message was still there. No power steering still..I drove about 1km home tried restarting a couple more times and it still did not start. Got my little guy in the house a couple hours later went back out to check it out it started with no message all worked properly. Checked main power wiring to motor cables are all good. Could this have been a glitch?
> And would anyone have schematic or wiring for steering control system? So if happens again I can verify wiring is good.
> 
> i have never experienced the sticking while on highway


Hi Jcote i believe there is a recall out for models 2012 2013 about power steering sticking when driving for long periods ,making your steering stiffer to turn your wheels .Mind has a leak in the pump area.will be looking at on Monday.


----------



## Sixty Below (Mar 28, 2021)

Jcote said:


> Started my 2013 cruze today and power steering did not work at all. And a service power steering message was displayed in the dash. I only had the car off for about 5 minuets and it was working properly when I stopped. I shut it back down and restarted and the message was still there. No power steering still..I drove about 1km home tried restarting a couple more times and it still did not start. Got my little guy in the house a couple hours later went back out to check it out it started with no message all worked properly. Checked main power wiring to motor cables are all good. Could this have been a glitch?
> And would anyone have schematic or wiring for steering control system? So if happens again I can verify wiring is good.
> 
> i have never experienced the sticking while on highway


Chevy Cruze is known for giving false readings due to its main engine chip.


Jcote said:


> Started my 2013 cruze today and power steering did not work at all. And a service power steering message was displayed in the dash. I only had the car off for about 5 minuets and it was working properly when I stopped. I shut it back down and restarted and the message was still there. No power steering still..I drove about 1km home tried restarting a couple more times and it still did not start. Got my little guy in the house a couple hours later went back out to check it out it started with no message all worked properly. Checked main power wiring to motor cables are all good. Could this have been a glitch?
> And would anyone have schematic or wiring for steering control system? So if happens again I can verify wiring is good.
> 
> i have never experienced the sticking while on highway


Chevy Cruze is known for giving false readings due to its engine chip. I wouldn't worry about it. It's something that only happens once in a while and has absolutely nothing to do with your battery


----------



## Nomymechanic (9 mo ago)

Blasirl said:


> Thanks for coming back and closing the loop.
> 
> For future readers:
> 
> [h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]


I’m having same issue, I replaced battery cable and battery. Do I need to clear the codes or will they go away when driving?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nomymechanic said:


> I’m having same issue, I replaced battery cable and battery. Do I need to clear the codes or will they go away when driving?


Welcome Aboard!

What are the codes?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Nomymechanic said:


> I’m having same issue, I replaced battery cable and battery. Do I need to clear the codes or will they go away when driving?


Honestly I had to leave it setting for the day and when I restarted the car 8-9h later the light was out…. This was before the repair.

I had the car at the dealer and they said I needed a steering rack/module I left and got a negitive battery cable… I installed it before the light ever came back on,

but like I said it was kinda intermittent it would only come on if I restarted the car after driving for an hour on the highway…after everything cooled down it would go out and steering would function on its own.

My fault never went away while drive.


----------

